# The motorbike thread



## Pat (22 September 2008)

Post pics of your bikes and travels, chat about where you like to ride and where you'd want to go.  

My bike is a 2007 Yamaha WR250F. I love to ride my bike, I gets me to places not many people see. It also keeps me pretty fit. I love the adventure.

I like to ride in the bush, and sometimes use it to get to work when I couldn't be bothered riding my push bike. I've only ridden the Wattigan Mountains and Ourimbah State Forest. But these are massive areas.




Below are some pics of me mucking around in a bog hole... It was July and the ride home was the coldest I've ever had.


----------



## Pat (2 October 2008)

Seems there arn't to many Motor bike riders on ASF 

On the weekend I had the pleasure of doing a group ride with 23 blokes through the Wattigan forrest on the Central Coast NSW. It was a great ride, about 100k's.

Enjoy the pics.

PS. Some pics don't do justice to the size and gradient of these hills.


----------



## Tang (2 October 2008)

I dont have any pics laying about, but i used to ride a 2006 GSXR 750, and now I ride (will will be riding when i get my license back) a SM610. 

The jump from sports bikes to supermoto is a big change, but a lot more fun  Next year Ill most likely be buying a dirt squirter, less chance of losing my license out in the bush


----------



## Pat (2 October 2008)

and more...


----------



## Green08 (5 October 2008)

Need advice of motorbike gear.

I would like to buy my brother a quality jacket, gloves, pants etc 
Could the motor bike enthusiasts guide me to the best quality or protection, durability, weather protection, safety.  

I was looking at Dainese and had look at the BMW leathers and they have great systems though are fairly extensive.

I'm also thinking of applying for my own motorbike license so this information is pertinent to me.  What is a good second hand bike brand that is reliable?


----------



## sam76 (5 October 2008)

Whoa!

Just saw this thread!

Wicked - I've been an avid biker for about 25 years (I'm 32) and try to ride as often as possible!

Not at my desktop atm, but wil post some piccys when I return.


Currently on a Dakar


----------



## Green08 (5 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Wicked - I've been an avid biker for about 25 years (I'm 32) and try to ride as often as possible!




Ageing is a process of liberality your youth!


----------



## hobo-jo (5 October 2008)

2007 Suzuki DL650 Vstrom
Since this photo I have added a Givi rack, panniers and topbox.

I use it as a commuter with the occasional trip up to Yorke Peninsula (200ish kms each way from Adelaide).

Hopefully one day will have opportunity for a more adventurous trek with it.

Have been riding for around 5 years. I don't have my car license, so it's on the bike rain, hail or shine


----------



## Pat (6 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Need advice of motorbike gear.
> 
> I would like to buy my brother a quality jacket, gloves, pants etc
> Could the motor bike enthusiasts guide me to the best quality or protection, durability, weather protection, safety.
> ...



Not really to sure about riding gear for the road, but I do know you get what you pay for.
Out in the bush, the more protection the better. I'd say this goes for the road too.
I know leather is better than kevlar etc, keeps to cooler/warmer, and dryer.
You can't go wrong with a Honda CB250 for a learner. Great road bike, thats generally what you'll use to do your L's on.
My recomendation would be a Honda or Yamaha, a 250cc will do. Zippy enough to get you out of trouble but won't knock your socks off if you know what I mean.

You'll love riding, you feel so free.


----------



## Pat (6 October 2008)

hobo-jo said:


> 2007 Suzuki DL650 Vstrom
> Since this photo I have added a Givi rack, panniers and topbox.
> 
> I use it as a commuter with the occasional trip up to Yorke Peninsula (200ish kms each way from Adelaide).
> ...



Nice bike.
Hail.... OUCH!!!
Rain stings enough, especially on the nose. I don't have a viser on my helmet, I use goggles, it gets hot enough out bush.
I'd love to get a road bike... pref and adventure bike, do a nice ride down the South Coast. Great Ocean Rd etc.


No car licence... I bet you save a motza in petrol.


----------



## Greg71 (6 October 2008)

It's great to be male.

My last 2 were  a '97 zx7 ninja, then a 98 gsxr750 which was a better bike, shorter wheel base and fuel injected. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Green08 (8 October 2008)

I have bought a Dainese jacket with the following, nothing is perfect but this should be a good start.

- Removable composite protection on the elbows
- Thermoformed external shoulder pad with titanium insert
- G2 Back Space insertion 
- Aerodynamic anti-shock hump on back
- Soft inserts
- Soft full grain cowhide guarantees excellent abrasion resistance
- D-Stone™ fabric increases riding comfort
- D-Stone™ fabric guarantees calibrated frontal air flow for ideal temperature control
- Fixed sanitised liner
- Coaxial elastic bands on the elbows
 and the Dainese Gloves

Will look for pants and helmet Oh! and the Bike next week. Thanks Pat for your help.

Anyone watching the Long Way Down with Ewan and Charlie. It has some of the best sencery of Africa. Their trails and tribulations, meeting war tore children, ancient Roman Empire ruins.  I am glued and so is my daughter.  It has been a harder journey than they anticipated but with fortitude they get through. 

http://www.longwaydown.com/


----------



## sam76 (8 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> I have bought a Dainese jacket with the following, nothing is perfect but this should be a good start.
> 
> - Removable composite protection on the elbows
> - Thermoformed external shoulder pad with titanium insert
> ...




Yep good doco.  Long way round and Race to Dakar are great too!


That's all the photo's I can find for now.

I just bought a new 'puter and it's having some 'issues'


----------



## Pat (8 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> I have bought a Dainese jacket with the following, nothing is perfect but this should be a good start.
> 
> - Removable composite protection on the elbows
> - Thermoformed external shoulder pad with titanium insert
> ...



Sounds good to me green08, as said the more protection the better, I suppose it helps with the confidence too.
Make sure you get some good boots too. I like my feet intact, when I fall (not "if I fall"- I'm in the bush remember ) boots have saved me from much pain.

Never got into Longway down, I saw the first episode and realised I was missing something on another channel... Adds looked cool, and yeah thats great adventure riding.


----------



## Pat (8 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> That's all the photo's I can find for now.
> 
> I just bought a new 'puter and it's having some 'issues'



A BMW with problems  Better than a K(eep) T(hrowing) M(oney).


----------



## Green08 (8 October 2008)

Can you name some boot brands.  What in particular am I looking for pros and cons? I will be riding in Sydney for a few months then going out to the country.  

The bike you mentioned can do both road surfaces.  I'm not going to get as dirty as you and Sam - I'm a girl.  Property has alot of dirt track.


----------



## sam76 (8 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Can you name some boot brands.  What in particular am I looking for pros and cons? I will be riding in Sydney for a few months then going out to the country.
> 
> The bike you mentioned can do both road surfaces.  I'm not going to get as dirty as you and Sam - I'm a girl.  Property has alot of dirt track.





Helloooooooooooooooooooo *tucks shirt into pants and pumps out chest*

How you doin? lol


----------



## sam76 (8 October 2008)

Pat said:


> A BMW with problems  Better than a K(eep) T(hrowing) M(oney).





LOL

ya know it's never skipped a beat.


----------



## Green08 (8 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooo *tucks shirt into pants and pumps out chest*




I don't tuck my shirt into my jeans rather a tom boy I just don't like mud.  So much cleaning! Are you telling me you hang your muddy things on the close line and hit the hose on them?


----------



## sam76 (8 October 2008)

LOL I was hitting on you 

aka Joey from Friends.

*retreats back to internet hinterland to refine his pick up skills*

I only hose down stuff when mum comes to visit


----------



## Pat (8 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Can you name some boot brands.  What in particular am I looking for pros and cons? I will be riding in Sydney for a few months then going out to the country.
> 
> The bike you mentioned can do both road surfaces.  I'm not going to get as dirty as you and Sam - I'm a girl.  Property has alot of dirt track.



I've got no idea about boot brands for the road riders.
I do know you want them to fit well and they should comfortable enough to walk in. The more ankle protection/support the better. No steal caps, again leather is best for the road and when you fit them wear some thick socks, thick socks are best to ride in, they keep you warm and wick the sweat away.
Your best bet is to go to a few bike shops and try on some different brands, the fitting is the most important, with dirt bike boots different brands fit different people (better), I assume it's the same for the road.

I'm not too sure about riding a CB 250 on dirt roads, you will need some A/T (all terrain) tyres and be mindful of the air filter, and the worst thing for an engine is dust and dirt. Talk to a bike mechanic about this, a foam filter you can clean and oil is best, more servicing but better if you'll be riding on dust dirt roads. I clean my filter every 1-3 rides depending on how dry and dusty the bush gets. The Turps I cleaned my filter in was very muddy after the last ride I was on. I can't imagine my poor engine digesting all that dirt.

CB 250's are tough as guts from what I hear and as long as you treat her good she'll treat you the same way.


----------



## Pat (8 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Are you telling me you hang your muddy things on the close line and hit the hose on them?






sam76 said:


> I only hose down stuff when mum comes to visit



 I acutally leave them on the ground to hose my stuff down... including myself after a big ride...


----------



## Pat (8 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooo *tucks shirt into pants and pumps out chest*
> 
> How you doin? lol



Thats a great post there Sam, laughed for a whle there.


----------



## Green08 (25 October 2008)

Anyone had a Yamaha Virago 250?


----------



## sam76 (2 January 2009)

whoooooaaaaaa!


----------



## tigerboi (3 January 2009)

my old suzi gs750e way back in 1986...the good old days!


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 January 2009)

tigerboi said:


> my old suzi gs750e way back in 1986...the good old days!





Still outrun the bronze these days you reckon tb.


----------



## tigerboi (3 January 2009)

for its time wysi it deadset smoked everything(i didnt have a bike licence then or now...hi to the highway patrol who asked me to stop at the crossroads...woooosho,280kms!)

young & silly just 20 back then...blew the door handles off a phase 3 as well...lot slower these days cruising the highways in a b/double & as a professional driver gotta show the way...

cant afford to be revhead these days my licence is my livelyhood...tb


----------



## Trevor_S (3 January 2009)

Many and various motorbikes (road and offroad) through several decades

Many and various rides, including one memorable crossing of the Simpson Desert a couple years ago (unsupported)

Pics of various bikes and trips here
http://trevors.smugmug.com/Motorbike Rides


----------



## trillionaire#1 (3 January 2009)

my pride and joy till last summer when i sold to buy some shares


----------



## Surly (3 January 2009)

My latest bike and a little different to the ones posted so far.

cheers
Surly


----------



## nunthewiser (3 January 2009)

Surly said:


> My latest bike and a little different to the ones posted so far.
> 
> cheers
> Surly




 halleluiah bruttha!


owns a 42 WLA doesent get ridden

and a 86 chopped up sporty , fatboy front ,softail rear ,and about as ugly as this ole nun  ridden daily

i cant seem to post any photos as it keeps saying my files are to big ???


----------



## sam76 (3 January 2009)

Surly said:


> My latest bike and a little different to the ones posted so far.
> 
> cheers
> Surly




You're obviously in your 50's then 

Sorry couldn't resist the jab 

hehehehehehehe 

On another note, I've enterered into a gentleman's agreement to purchase a rather special motorbike.

Delivery end of Jan

Watch this space.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 January 2009)

best i can do sorry , got no idea how to shrink other photos


----------



## nulla nulla (4 January 2009)

Does it come with training wheels?


----------



## nunthewiser (4 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Does it come with training wheels?




 at times they would come in handy


----------



## sam76 (24 January 2009)

well, here she is.

Carves up the twistys like there's no tomorrow!!


----------



## kincella (25 January 2009)

anyone read about the 27 year old, had a few drinks, fight with his missus, him and mates went for a ride along the beach at night, king tides, drove head first into rocks, found his foot after 2 weeks....lots of sharks in the area that night...up at evans head
moral of the story....


----------



## Stan 101 (25 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> well, here she is.
> 
> Carves up the twistys like there's no tomorrow!!




Very nice, Sam.... A mate of mine was thinking very seriously about this Aprillia. Is it true they major services every 20 hours?

Here is my new unit. It handles like a dream, suspension is extremely compliant, reasonable top end, but alas it is without soul. I think I'll put it up for sale after the 6000km service.
I should never have sold the SV.


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2009)

hey mate,

yeah the Aprillas are a much more focused bike - basically a track bike with lights and indicators.

If he's looking at buying an svx make sure that the *case sealant is not orange* or has been replaced with black under warranty.

Buying a bike with the orange is buying trouble - plenty of info on the net if he's interested.

The Husky is much more user friendly - (from memory every 3 thousand kms - but i would be doing oil and filters in between)


----------



## Pat (26 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> well, here she is.
> 
> Carves up the twistys like there's no tomorrow!!



Mate, it's missing knobbies.


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2009)

Ha ha! 

been there done that.


----------



## torryman (27 January 2009)

Hi There , I ride a '04 WR250f mostly at Mt Cole , Enfield , Creswick.
also '02 929 blade , Track Days and a yearly trip to Tassie.
No photos yet , will try and get some up soon


----------



## Pat (30 January 2009)

torryman said:


> Hi There , I ride a '04 WR250f mostly at Mt Cole , Enfield , Creswick.
> also '02 929 blade , Track Days and a yearly trip to Tassie.
> No photos yet , will try and get some up soon



I like blue bikes 
Make sure there is lots of mud in the pics


----------



## sam76 (12 November 2009)

at the track last weekend


----------



## noirua (14 July 2018)

A motorbike ride in London:


----------



## SirRumpole (15 July 2018)

Why are most pedestrians wearing dark clothes ?

Not a very original lot these Brits.


----------



## sptrawler (3 September 2018)

The wife talked me into selling my bike, said you're too old, you've got more replacement parts than the car. So after 50 years of riding, I've sold my last bike, time will tell.


----------



## luutzu (3 September 2018)

sptrawler said:


> The wife talked me into selling my bike, said you're too old, you've got more replacement parts than the car. So after 50 years of riding, I've sold my last bike, time will tell.




That's not right. I was looking forward to getting old(er) just so I can get myself a couple. 

Can't ride when your kids are too young; can't ride when they're all old and moved out either?


----------



## Faramir (3 September 2018)

I have own my Honda Spada 250 V-Twin since 2006. Many times I thought about up grading but I never had the money. Nor did I ever consider borrowing. In fact right I am wondering how am I ever going to pay for rego, green slip and a service. At the moment there are much higher priorities at the moment.

I did think about selling but if I did, I fear I will have very big regrets later in my life. Even if I only ride roughly 2,500km per year, it is still enough to make me feel normal. My bike is so special to me that I call Tinkerbell. She is a little fairy that likes flying up and down twisty, windy and quiet roads. She hates most cars and her temperature rises in anger when she has to stop at traffic lights.


----------



## moXJO (3 September 2018)

luutzu said:


> Can't ride when your kids are too young; can't ride when they're all old and moved out either?




I use to love riding when I was younger. Too many bloody kids and things to do now. So sold the bike.
 In hindsight I probably should have went with a tv in the bedroom.


----------



## luutzu (3 September 2018)

Faramir said:


> I have own my Honda Spada 250 V-Twin since 2006. Many times I thought about up grading but I never had the money. Nor did I ever consider borrowing. In fact right I am wondering how am I ever going to pay for rego, green slip and a service. At the moment there are much higher priorities at the moment.
> 
> I did think about selling but if I did, I fear I will have very big regrets later in my life. Even if I only ride roughly 2,500km per year, it is still enough to make me feel normal. My bike is so special to me that I call Tinkerbell. She is a little fairy that likes flying up and down twisty, windy and quiet roads. She hates most cars and her temperature rises in anger when she has to stop at traffic lights.




One of my aim in life is to own a Harley like that one Arnold rode in T2. Then depends on budget, going to own at least a ducati, maybe even try one of those newer Hogs with liquid cooling system. 

And I promise I'll spend enough time researching the proper name and specs too. 

Old age can't get here soon enough my friend. 

Sure beat my excitement today receiving a new rotary pencil sharpener I got for the kids. Oh man, you should see how well it sharpens. No breakage and so sharp it could hurt you.


----------



## luutzu (3 September 2018)

moXJO said:


> I use to love riding when I was younger. Too many bloody kids and things to do now. So sold the bike.
> In hindsight I probably should have went with a tv in the bedroom.




Yea, bloody kids. 

First my mum said I couldn't; then the wife said I shouldn't 'cause kids too young and she doesn't want to live off CentreLink. Old age will be all mine. And I better not get sick early in it.


----------



## moXJO (4 September 2018)

luutzu said:


> One of my aim in life is to own a Harley like that one Arnold rode in T2. Then depends on budget, going to own at least a ducati, maybe even try one of those newer Hogs with liquid cooling system.
> 
> And I promise I'll spend enough time researching the proper name and specs too.




Take a good test ride on both. Ducatis were great around the track but uncomfortable as hell on long rides. 

Harleys depending on the design and position of the seat tend to give you a sore back.
Best way is to ask a few riders.


----------

